# Korber Models to go back into producing G scale buildings



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't know what happened to this thread it just disappeared. I got an Email back from them and yes they will also be producing all the old G buildings again, roundhouse,engine house, sand house,homes,station etc shortly. Plus the they will be doing the extension and add on kits for the roundhouse and enginehouse again. Jackhttp://www.korbermodels.com/Home_Page.html

http://www.korbermodels.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

very cool! anybody have pics of the old kits? don't know if I've seen any be[email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The email I got, and the survey I took says that they are deciding which kits to manufacture... maybe eventually if everything goes well, all of them, but don't expect them all to appear right away. 

Also the survey and the web site make no indication of which kits were available in G scale... I do understand it was a small subset. 

Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By WSOR on 23 Apr 2012 08:02 PM 
anybody have pics of the old kits? 
Here's one of their house kits in use as a small train station on our layout:











Wasn't a big fan of the "frosted" windows and since taking that photo I've replaced the windows with clear styrene.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I am ready. They had some sturdy stuff and "bashing" was easy witheir basic models


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado Models has a lot of buildings that are available right now.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have their country church from the original production. I have yet to assemble it, but it is very sturdily made. I will be glad to see their line produced again, as there are items I could not afford the first go round that I may be able to purchase now. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Rich883 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning it here guys.

This is Rich Redmond, My wife and I purchased Korber Models and will be restarting production in OH over the summer. We will be offing the G Scale items on our Web Site www.korbermodels.com or click here Korber Models as we sort out the inventory and the parts that are available. 



Thank you.

Best regarsds

Rich


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich, in your survey, there was no mention of scale.... so I could not identify I was only interested in "G" .... That might be a good thing to note. 

I was under the impression that not all buildings were made in G, can you clarify this, if it makes a difference in our "votes" on which we like? 

Greg


----------



## Rich883 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good catch on scale Greg,

Yes you are right, not all structures are in all scales. I will try to post pictures. In g scales there are a mix of kits, frankly I have to go thru the inventory to get a better feel for what is avlible.

Thanks for the suggestions, and patience while we get back up and running.

Rich


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hope there are some of those fantastic roundhouses in that pile or at least they are first back in production. Jack


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope it works out. I have some of there kits and they stand up well to outdoor conditions. Way to go Rich!!!


----------



## Rich883 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi again guys,

We have made some progress since I last posted, and the inventory and molds are now in OH. In G scale we have several kits that are complete in finished goods, and will be available for sale in the next few weeks on our web site. We additionally seem to have a nice stock of injection molded parts, so we expect to be able to continue to make those kits available, and perhaps expanded them as there seems to have been several configurations of the houses that could be offered. In addition to the parts stock we have the molds so we expect we can make more parts when needed if there is demand. The injection molded kits we have so far are as follows.

573	Centerviille Station 
575	trolly stop, coverd platfrom 
576	Aunt Berthas 
581	Elmer Station
600 Benches (2) 

We additionally have some of the poured urethane models available, these too will be for sale on our web site shortly. There is limited stock of these, however we have the molds, and if there is demand we could make more, however this process (pouring molds) is also the process for much of the O scale items, so we will have some contention for time to make them such that it will take a while before we can get more of the poured models available. The ones we will have available shortly will be.

568	Diesel Shed 
559	Speeder Shed 
560	Red Barn

We additionally have some other poured molds in both complete and partial status. We have more work to do to understand what is there. We also have some parts that we could make available if you think there is a need. These include windows and such that could be used for kit bashing and scratch building if you all see a need.

We have posted some of the G Scale benches on ebay , search for Korber Models and you can see them. We can ship those now if anyone needs them.

Thanks for the time, we will try to provide updates as we get them.

If you are looking for something special, you can contact em via the web site. 

Best regards

Rich Redmond


----------



## Rich883 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello All,

After a bit of work, the web store is now active, and you can browse and purchase some great models on line from Korber Models including photos of the products, and description and basic footprint size.

The items I listed above at in stock for shipment at our web site www.korbermodels.com click on the on line store tab at the top. 
Let me know if I can help with anything.

best regards

Rich


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Still would like to know the scale, or measurements of a doorway, please. 

Greg


----------



## Rich883 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Greg and all, 

I am not sure of the scale, the documentation I have dose not really say. Here are the measurements I just took off a building 
Door opening is 1.5 inches wide by 3 3/8" 
the window is 7/8" wide by 2.5" tall inside the trim. 

I hope this helps 

Regards 

Rich


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

Looks like nominally 1:24 or 1/2" per foot. The door dimensions work out in 1:24 to 36 in wide by 6 ft 8 in tall. The widow dimensions are 21 in wide by 60 in tall. 

I seem to remember that when these kits first came out [I still have at least three of the buildings], they were advertised as 1:24.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jim, just wanted to get a handle on what I might be buying, since no details are on the site and I got no answers any other way. 

Greg


----------



## Rich883 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion Greg. 

If you check out the site, specifically the on line store, is organized by scale, and the kits have footprint measurements.

Please let me know if you have any question I can help with.

Rich


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, just wanted the approximate scale, Jim supplied that... the relationship of the figures to the doorways is the most noticeable thing to me... and figures that don't fit in the cars or cars that don't match the garages. 

I'm not a rivet counter, but when a figure is the wrong size for the door, or a car that matches the building but the car is almost the size of the loco, well, that bothers me, so I need to make sure buildings that don't match my scale have some "flexibility" in appearance. 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I just purchased a Korber G-Scale Aunt Bertha's farm house and benches. But ... since the past last year, there has been no news on the re-stocking of the G-Scale two-storey farm house -- a must-have item! 

Korber models are really, really strong and sturdy. I hope they continue to bring back the old models! I would buy them in preference to many European-made so-called "American-look" models.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't seen anything "new" from Korber since or after this announcement 2 years ago, still only NOS items. If anything was made it must have been a very small production run.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Here is the smaller Korber house -- the ochre and brown (SP colours) one. This is on my own layout, but the building is on loan from my friend Don Herzog's layout. I have one of the kits to build, however, and will place it here:



The grey house in this shot is the larger, two-story Korber house i want -- and Korber does not sell it at this time. The one here is on loan from Don as well:



If anyone has this house and wants to sell it -- i am buying!


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

So does anyone know if they are planning to do some of their other models in G scale. I realize too this is an older post but looked at their site as I was unfamiliar with their product and really wished some of the O scale stuff I saw there would be produced for G scale.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They said 2 years ago they intended to.

At this point, I'll call them on the phone and see what they say. 

Greg


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I phoned the number on their web site, got a friendly answering machine for Korber Models and Rich and Theresa Redmond, and left a message with my home number. We shall see! 

I told them that i would buy 2 of the larger farmhouse kits and that Don Herzog said he would buy 5 of them -- that is 7 sold, straight off, if they have the moulds. 

For those wishing to phone them, the information posted at their site is:

*Mail*
 Korber Models, LLC
 100 Castleberry Court #178 (This address is the local US Post Office and their P.O. Box Number, i believe)
 Milford, OH 45150 USA *
Phone*
513-239-1908

I also suggested to Rich that he could come back here and post in this thread, if he wants to keep us updated.


----------



## PaulRace (Apr 30, 2020)

Realizing this is an ancient thread, I was just in contact with Stephen R Nelson, current owner of the Korber name and production infrastructure, asking him if he was planning to reintroduce the Large Scale models. He said that they have the molds but only bought the licenses to make the smaller scales. So the infrastructure is there but not the legal right, yet. I told him it might be worth looking into, considering the skyrocketing price of the POLA and PIKO models. 

For what it's worth (not much at this time), here's his current list of Korber offerings: Korber Models


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, he did not say he was trying to get the license? Did he mention who owned the G scale license? They were a nice addition and looked good, and as I remember, a reasonable price.

Greg


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

FYI: I emailed the site Cot https://mrmuffinstrains.com/collections/korber-models asking if he was going to do anything in G scale. Did get a response: "Yes, I should look into that – don’t have them right now…." One can always hope. the items he has in HO and O look pretty good.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, since we have been getting the same story for the last 6 years, I would not recommend holding your breath!

I would guess that either the license costs way too much, or the G scale business is too small or both.

Greg


----------

